# WATER - Does drinking it with juice count?



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

i hate the taste of water on its own... so i ass some dilute juice (sugar free) in it... i can drink 4/5 litres a day doing this

water alone i can drink about half a glass...

does it make a difference to gains if you have it with or without juice?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i was exactly the same as you mate

then i started filtering my water with a britta filter

and then it just tastes tastless, so i can neck glasses of it without a nasty taste

try it mate

and isnt the sugar free squash got something in it that isnt good for us?

if were mixing it with 3-4 litres a day, i think i read somewhere


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's fine. Do whatever you need to do to keep hydrated.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> isnt the sugar free squash got something in it that isnt good for us?


Aspartame?

As said mate try a filter :thumbup1:

I never used to be able to drink water but now im used to it, its the only thing i drink apart from milk


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love water -.-


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

Mixing Water with Juice is IDEAL!

The sugars in Juice, when taken alone, are too concentrated for our bodies to use it at the rate we need it. But when you mix half juice and half water, the sugars are at the right level of concentration to avoid sugar rushes and dips. Good intuition there bud!

Avoid anything below room temperature as it concentrates the gut and inhibits digestion


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Aspartame isn't harmful. That notion that it is is one of the biggest ongoing myths in the food industry next to "organic food is better for you than non-organic food".


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DarkTranquility said:


> Aspartame isn't harmful. That notion that it is is one of the biggest ongoing myths in the food industry next to "organic food is better for you than non-organic food".


this interests me

any info?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have my water boiled with a tea bag and a drop of milk


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

at the weekend i have mine with vodka in it... nicest water of the week


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

britta filter!

but yes it would still count (in reply to your question)


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

defdaz said:


> It's fine. Do whatever you need to do to keep hydrated.


X2

I live of dilutey juice and milk...lol


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> this interests me
> 
> any info?


No probs... it's been found to be safe for human consumption by the health bodies of over 90 countries... some info here:

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/securit/addit/sweeten-edulcor/aspartame-eng.php

http://www.foodstandards.gov.au/scienceandeducation/factsheets/factsheets2007/aspartameseptember203703.cfm


----------

